# Marina Militare....



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, so I love the look of Panerai's - but sadly I'll never be able to afford one, but the Marina Militare is a genuine homage isn't it? By that I mean its not a replica (fake) Panerai, pretending to be a Panerai; but a 'Marina Militare' in its own right, in the style of a Panerai...... if that makes sense.

I really like them, and will probably be pointing the 710 towards one for my birthday in July 

Is that right?

Is it properly spelt militare or militaire?

Are they a completely different manufacturer to Panerai, or is it a kind of sub-division of Panerai?

Are they swiss movements, and I assume they are quite good quality?

Can anyone give me an idea of what sort of price I would be looking at for a good and genuine one (I know they go on the bay for ~Â£80-100, but are they genuine?), and good places to get one from. Other than that any useful or interesting information would be really appreciated :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mr Bee said:


> Are they a completely different manufacturer to Panerai, or is it a kind of sub-division of Panerai?
> 
> Are they swiss movements, and I assume they are quite good quality?
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with Panerai they are made in the Far East and they don't have Swiss movements, a few people here have them and no doubt they'll chip in.

All I would say is don't pay stupid money for one, Ive seen them advertised for as little as $25 if bought in bulk.

A couple of quotes from tinterweb 



> This is just one sample of many models of Marina Militare watches that are Panarai look a likes. The case is solid stainless steel 44 mm. Movement is automatic with functioning power reserve indicator. Band is leather with deployment buckle. I am looking to sell wholesale. Price starts at USD $ 70. However with *large orders the price will be cheaper*





> *MARINA MILITARE WATCHES*
> 
> Mechanical Manual-Wind Movement
> 
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

one of the best ones are rxw they are really nice well made ,but dont worry if they are replicas hommages or fakes if you like em wear it .i picked up a cheap one in morrocco and have to say its garbage ,but i love the shape and style of them so i will get a good one in the future.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The MM`s are made in China (including the movement) & in no way connected to Panerai, I had one, found it to be well made & worth the one the go for. There are basically two opposing views regarding their status, some consider them fakes others `hommages`.

Personally I can`t be arsed to get involved in that particular `discussion` again :no:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally I can`t be arsed to get involved in that particular `discussion` again :no:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

You could also consider Precista "Italian" PRS-20, it seems like a solid watch and is made from quality parts. I've never handled one my self so I can't say anything about the build quality, but considering other Precista:s currently available I wouldn't hesitate to get one (if I were into that panerai style).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are fakes without Panerai branding...

The crown guard is a registered design for one thing.....

I believe 'Marina Militare' is as well.....

And Im also with Mac, I have no more to say on this matter....


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ive had a Marina militaire and they are nice enough,i also have a Precista PRS20LE,but that is in a different class regarding quality.Buy within your budget and you wont be dissappointed i doubt


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

They are good well made watches imo. Have a titanium one and love it. There arent that many on the bay but they pop up now and again. Price depends on what style/size you want. Also what the case is made of. A one exactly the same as mine but with a different colour toshi on went for Â£175 on another forum.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I have this Ti MM from China, expect to pay Â£80~100 for one like this


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelh said:


> A one exactly the same as mine but with a different colour toshi on went for Â£175 on another forum.


 

Why would you pay 175 quid for a 40 or 50 dollar watch the strap is probably worth more than the watch


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > A one exactly the same as mine but with a different colour toshi on went for Â£175 on another forum.
> ...


same reason people vastly over pay for Panerai, Rolex, or any number of other "prestige" marques I imagine


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

redmonaco said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > michaelh said:
> ...


 My A. N. Other will still be going in 20 or 30 years time and keeping time but I doubt if an MM will be :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I sold a 1978 A.N. Other GMT Pepsi a couple of years ago, previous to selling it had a quick service, after nearly 30 years it looked and went like new, the bottom line is that there are people here who don't like to admit to such things* but * you get what you pay for, be that Rolex or whatever 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't like the original and wouldn't buy a wannabe if it cost three bob.

Sorry.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> My A. N. Other will still be going in 20 or 30 years time and keeping time but I doubt if an MM will be :lol: :lol:


I don't fully agree Bond (smilies noted, btw) I have many $10 timex's older than that, in fact I have unjewelled TImex's from the early 1950's which are (mostly) keeping good time. High price is no guarantee of quality.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

We have been here before haven't we... :lol:

I have a 47mm Lefty version, it's a well made watch. I don't have a problem with these as it it obviously made in the style of a Panerai but it doesn't carry the name and doesn't slot into what I would call the fake category.

That said, you have to accept that if the crown lock is patented and the name 'Marina Militare' is too, it's sailing pretty close!

I believe Ebay has stopped the sale of these, I suppose that builds the evidence against.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I also own an MM, a 44mm version. Well made and keeps good time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

I have this anonymous MM with a Swiss 6497










Paul


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Great watch for the money, mine was Â£80.00, go for the ones with the clone 6497 movement, its robust and a good timekeeper


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think eBay have banned sale of these watches but Panerai is jumping on the sellers and eBay will cooperate when they're brought to their attention.

The Panerai crown guard is a trade mark (as well as being a PITA when winding manual movements) and many MMs use the same pattern.

The Hangzhou 9000 (Unitas 6497 clone) in my MM is my most accurate out-of-the-box manual movement, though I have no "expensive" manual wind watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my MM...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Heres my MM...


I'll give you Â£150 for it, Jase? :yes:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I don't like the original and wouldn't buy a wannabe if it cost three bob.

+1

Never understood the attraction, dont like the "guess-the-minute" dial


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

*flippin'eck jase- that looks real!!!* h34r:

**ducks for cover** :lol: :lol:

john


----------

